# Ubuntu and PS3 Controller



## _Chaz_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, so I'm tired of Windows taking up a ton of resources on my netbook so I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition.

I know how to install it and whatnot, as I've done it before. I removed it for one reason, and one reason only: I couldn't find how to use my PS3 controller with emulators.
I've seen tutorials on how to use the PS3 controller with Bluetooth, but my netbook lacks such a feature. I want to be able to use it via USB. I would also like to retain the pressure sensitivity of the analog sticks, rather than having them be read as fully tilted when used.

Someone suggested Joy2Key or something like it, but I assume that would go against what I want for the analog sticks (if this is not the case, please tell me).


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484426&page=2 - Thread / 2nd page looks like easiest solution. 

Link to PlayDeb (you'll have to install a new Repository in the software center, but it's automated so long as you find the right link and type in your sudo password). 

http://www.playdeb.net/software/QJoyPad
http://www.playdeb.net/software/rejoystick - Also another option.

I don't know if you'll be able to find a way to keep the pressure sensitivity of the analog's, but I figured a quick response is better than nothing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 27, 2011)

Although I've used Linux before, I've far from mastered it.

I understood like none of that.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/play...getdeb1_all.deb

^ That's a direct download. Install it, when you download it it will open in the Software Center. Promptly type in your root password and install it. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> There are literally thousands of Ubuntu programs available to meet the needs of Ubuntu users. Many of these programs are stored in software archives commonly referred to as *repositories*. Repositories make it very easy to install new software onto Ubuntu using an Internet connection, while also providing a high level of security, as each program available in the repositories is thoroughly tested and built specifically for each version of Ubuntu.



So, I thought an easy solution would be to try the two controller/gamepad mapping programs that are in the PlayDeb repository.  Once you install the repository, and open up the software center, you'll see a new sub-category directly under "independent", I'm going to upload a screenshot.


http://img824.imageshack.us/f/screenshot1nj.png/

From there it's just like installing software from the software center regularly, you search for what you want, for example, I searched for "gamepad" and came up with the two programs.  Once you have the repository installed you can easily search for programs (mainly freeware/open-source) games from either the http://www.playdeb.net homepage, or use the software center to browse for games.  I personally find that it's easy to look around the playdeb.net page and then just clicked the install button, (what that does is download the .deb) file (Ubuntu is based off another Linux Distro called Debian, the files are compatible) and launches it in the software center.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks! I have been looking for a solution to this.

And for this: http://img824.imageshack.us/f/screenshot1nj.png/ 
Instead of "GetDeb", mine still says "PoL" (Play on Linux)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

Sure, I hope it works for ya.  I like using my Ubuntu installation for emulation (SNES/PS1) as well, the only thing that bugs me is that Mugen64 (Nintendo 64) has a terminal interface (something I can't really put up with at the moment, lol).


----------



## .Chris (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay, thats weird, now it doesn't work...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm unable to install it. It says "Sorry, 'playdeb' is not available on this type of computer"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2011)

PlayOnLinux is a totally different program than either of the two from the playondeb repository.  PlayOnLinux is more specialised for running Windows games/software (it's a front-end for WINE). 

I haven't used either of the mapping programs before because my PS2-USB adapter is plug'n'play, but you may have to save the profile (if such a thing exists).  In addition, specifying the game-pad in the specific emulator may have something to do with it.


----------



## .Chris (Apr 28, 2011)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> PlayOnLinux is a totally different program than either of the two from the playondeb repository.  PlayOnLinux is more specialised for running Windows games/software (it's a front-end for WINE).
> 
> I haven't used either of the mapping programs before because my PS2-USB adapter is plug'n'play, but you may have to save the profile (if such a thing exists).  In addition, specifying the game-pad in the specific emulator may have something to do with it.


I fixed that part, I just had to restart the computer, for some weird reason...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have a PS3 controller, so do I have to install (a) certain driver(s) for Ubuntu?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know what to say for that unfortunately. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-co...ler-ubuntu.html

Try that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 28, 2011)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say for that unfortunately.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-co...ler-ubuntu.html
> 
> Try that.


Nope, that relies on Bluetooth.


If anyone else knows anything that could help with this, please help out. I'd really like to get some use out of this netbook.



*Edit:* Actually, I seem to have solved the issue. I installed Wine and did what I would normally do with Windows. Everything works fine now, and best of all is that I don't have to give up 15 GB of disc space for an OS. Thanks for your help, you actually indirectly pointed me in the direction of Wine and explained what a repository is.

*Edit Again:* Turns out the controller worked in two emulators out of the 5 I had. Seeing as how they weren't the emulators I spend the most time in, I've just deleted them all. Maybe one day someone will find a way to make this possible. I am not that person.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2011)

Which emulators were you trying to setup? I'll keep looking into things.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 14, 2011)

In the strange case that anyone really cares anymore, I happened across this program called QtSixA.

The program does just what I wanted it to and I highly suggest it to anyone wanting to use a PS3 controller via USB on Linux.


----------



## Mazor (Jul 14, 2011)

Actually, if resources are the reason you switched, you'd be a lot better off switching from 7 to (preferably nlited) XP which happens to be a lot more lightweight than Ubuntu. 

Contrary to what you seem to be thinking here, there's always a considerable resource disadvantage in using 7 when you aren't using newer hardware in exchange for the new features it has that you'll never use. For newer hardware the opposite is true as 7 has superior handling for that, but as was said in the link, you aren't on such hardware when on a netbook.

Also, this is coming from someone who has used Linux as primary OS for years, not some linuxhaeting windows fanboy. It's your subjective decision to choose between Linux and Windows, but for most people there are generally more cons than pros from making the switch.


----------

